# new sig



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

what do u guys think of my new sig
i wish i could take credit but it was evil ash that made it for me


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

It has some nice effects. Blue might have been better though. I can always make it blue or green or yellow or orange or any color.


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

Hehe, same Couture banner :thumbsup:.


----------

